# Scb recon



## ESCB Factory

FINALLY - The plug is done!

Finish waxing it on Saturday & start building the mold on Monday AM.

Will take most of two weeks to laminate, cage, pull and prep the new mold. 

Production RECON's start hitting the water in April.

Already over a dozen on order. Configurations including: Consoles Floor Mounted, Riser Boxes, & Top Drives w/ Mercury power from 200-300, and Yamaha 250 SHO's w TRP. 

I will post progress pics of the mold building process for those interested.

SCB Factory


----------



## FishAfrica

Very nice, looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## 9121SS

COOL!


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

Where will the Recon fit into the SCB line up??? Is it supposed to be a skinny water rig??? Fast Rig???? Both???


----------



## ESCB Factory

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> Where will the Recon fit into the SCB line up??? Is it supposed to be a skinny water rig??? Fast Rig???? Both???


Compaired to the Stingray, the Recon is shallower but not quite as fast.

Still the Recon can run well into the 60's w/ 250 hp motors.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

scb factory said:


> Compaired to the Stingray, the Recon is shallower but not quite as fast.
> 
> Still the Recon can run well into the 60's w/ 250 hp motors.


Cool!!! Will there be any ball park prices W/O motor up anytime soon???


----------



## ReelWork

Going to be a fun thread(s) to follow. Look forward those first trial run videos!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Very cool. Thanks


----------



## h_soape

FINALLY!!!

Not that I can ever afford a new boat of any kind, but I love seeing your work.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Man that's going to be nice. End of the year is going to be my time to buy. Very nice work


----------



## Kyle 1974

so to a regular schmoe like me.... what does the stepped hull do?


----------



## Kyle 1974

Edit....meaning can you explain in basic terms the interaction between the hull and water.


----------



## ReelWork

The step introduces air bubbles to disrupt friction (tension) between the water and the hull giving it more slip in turn allowing it to go faster with all other things being equal (motor, prop, weight, etc). Ever notice your boat will run a little better/faster in a slight chop as opposed to glassy conditions? Did you feel the boat speed up a bit when crossing a slight wake? Same thing...


----------



## Kyle 1974

Ah, ok. Does that step way out front do anything? I would think running up on plane, that's well out of the water.


----------



## ReelWork

Air pocket - think along the lines of a ram air system you see on high speed racing cats. On these setups compressed air helps lift and lighten the boat so the faster it goes. Also makes for a softer ride at higher speeds over rough conditions (within reason). 

This Recon appears to have a smaller air pocket than some of the others with larger sponsons allowing it to run shallower at lower speeds (more hull displacement). Eric would the one answer as to just what he's looking to achieve on the sizes of each. I'm guessing a stable platform at rest with shallow draft at rest with most of the benefits of his higher speed cats using the air pocket, even if it is smaller. 

Guessing this boat could see close to the mid-70's with a 300 on it. 

Don't confuse SCB hulls with normal cats. Most cats do not have a ram air setup nor do they get the associated benefits like the SCB's. 

Also, don't confuse these with tunnel hulls that start amidship... Tunnels will normally suck the boat down to ensure water is fed to the prop. This limits top end speed and surely you have seen the posts of people trying to gain a little speed on a tunnel hull that they feel should be going faster. The tunnel is the speed killer... Sure it will run a bit shallower, but speed is the sacrifice. The sucking down effect of the tunnel also makes for a rougher ride and pounding. Don't miss my tunnel at all for that reason!


----------



## Nicademas

*Moreover...*

I would suggest the steps and notches are intended to vent the full tunnel and not necessarily introduce air bubbles. The air bubbles in fact are a nuisance and become aerated water at the transom, which the designer aims to avoid as it limits prop "grab" and causes cavitation at varying levels. The ultimate goal is to reduce the suction effects on the hull created by the vacuum properties of a hull that sucks water upwards, and thus, the hull down to the water.

Search Venturi Effect to get more detail on what I believe Eric is trying to achieve with this design.

As for the air pocket, search Albert Hickman and sea sled to get detail from the original designer of the last century who introduced the idea of running on an air pocket.


----------



## stxhunter23

What is the length of the recon? Any more pictures


----------



## ESCB Factory

stxhunter23 said:


> What is the length of the recon? Any more pictures


LOA: 23'8"
Beam: 99"
Draft: ~9"
Weight: 1600# (est)
HP Rating: Unlimited


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

Can you clarify for us ? You have a 25' Stingray and a 23/24 Recon...right ?


----------



## ESCB Factory

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Can you clarify for us ? You have a 25' Stingray and a 23/24 Recon...right ?


That is correct. 
25' Stingray 
23'8" Recon
22'6" Stingray
21'10" F-22
21'10" Topcat


----------



## caddis

Do the steps have a negative effect on handling? Make it slide more or feel lose?


----------



## ReelWork

scb factory said:


> LOA: 23'8"
> Beam: 99"
> Draft: ~9"
> Weight: 1600# (est)
> *HP Rating: Unlimited*


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## ESCB Factory

caddis said:


> Do the steps have a negative effect on handling? Make it slide more or feel lose?


The Recon has zero slide, and never felt loose at speeds up to 68+ mph w/ 250 ProXS.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

scb factory said:


> LOA: 23'8"
> Beam: 99"
> Draft: ~9"
> Weight: 1600# (est)
> HP Rating: Unlimited


What will the Stingray draft?


----------



## Justin_Time

scb factory said:


> That is correct.
> 25' Stingray
> 23'8" Recon
> 22'6" Stingray
> 21'10" F-22
> 21'10" Topcat


I'll take one of each, please.


----------



## Dgeddings

Justin_Time said:


> I'll take one of each, please.


careful what you wish for unless you have really deep pockets :spineyes:


----------



## InfamousJ

scb factory said:


> That is correct.
> 25' Stingray
> 23'8" Recon
> 22'6" Stingray
> 21'10" F-22
> 21'10" Topcat


which one is the best?


----------



## HTM

*Best*



InfamousJ said:


> which one is the best?


Question is what kind of boat do you need from Eric!


----------



## caddis

Sorry, meant Loose. Thanks for the reply. I'm not sure the proper term, but when my Blue Wave super tunnel 22' with 200hp gets a scary feeling at top end with a bit of chop etc. Loose or squirrelly would be what I'd call it, not sure the proper term, but I Don't like it!
When will your site be up again?

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## hotfoot

Eric, what are you looking to see for draft? If I go this way, I'm looking at putting a fresh 2.5 280 on it with maybe a 26 yamaha drag for hole shot. What do you think?


----------



## hotfoot

Seriously I'll probably just put a 250 SHO w/TRP on it. How long is the waiting list already?


----------



## Blue Fury

hotfoot said:


> Seriously I'll probably just put a 250 SHO w/TRP on it. How long is the waiting list already?


Looking at 9 months


----------



## caddis

When is site going to be back up?


----------



## ESCB Factory

hotfoot said:


> Seriously I'll probably just put a 250 SHO w/TRP on it. How long is the waiting list already?


We have quite a few Recon's on order, looking at 7-9 months.

Secure your production slot now!
Call or email anytime.

Eric Simmons
979 299-8172
[email protected]


----------



## ESCB Factory

caddis said:


> When is site going to be back up?


I hope soon. Be nice to have a up-to-date sight.


----------



## caddis

25' Stingray 
23'8" Recon
22'6" Stingray
21'10" F-22
21'10" Topcat

can you list out the specs on the boats? Draft running, sitting, what's needed to get up etc.?

Are there any negatives to a cat hull design?

Thanks,


----------



## Blue Fury

caddis said:


> 25' Stingray
> 23'8" Recon
> 22'6" Stingray
> 21'10" F-22
> 21'10" Topcat
> 
> can you list out the specs on the boats? Draft running, sitting, what's needed to get up etc.?
> 
> Are there any negatives to a cat hull design?
> 
> Thanks,


Not trying to be a d!ck but there are a TON of threads on here for the exact questions you just asked. Do some research on the "search" engine here.


----------



## caddis

Actually BF, I looked through a TON of threads, and couldn't find a decent list.

Not to be a D!ck, but their web site has been down for a LONG time.


----------



## Blue Fury

My bad, just the questions you asked i have seen once or twice have been answered by Eric himself or some one else with an SCB.


----------



## caddis

Thanks BF, some of those SCB threads are HUGE! I'll try trolling through more if Eric doesn't post. I found some info, but not all models etc.


----------



## Blue Fury

I don't know what model your looking in to, but my good friend has a stingray with a 250 mercury and he gets up in about 16" with a good prop, drafts 12-13" loaded and runs low 70's light. Draft while running with a cat hull depends on it's speed because at different speeds the displacement varies.. Cat hull feature.


----------



## mirage98

Here is some info I got from Eric. It's a starting point for some of you:

22' Stingray: LOA 22'6" , Beam 99", Draft 12"
25' Stingray: LOA 25', Beam 101", Draft (Will Measure Late March) 
23' Recon: LOA 23'8", Beam 99", Draft 9" 

Of course draft numbers will be affected based on configuration. Don't have any info on the Fxx readily available. As far as speed, the 25' Stingray isn't finished, but if I personally had to guess (From fastest to slowest - slow being relative): 22' Stingray, 25' Stingray, 23' Recon. I'd also imagine the speed between the 25' Stingray and the 23' Recon to be very close. This is my speculation and only Eric can give us a firm answer.


----------



## caddis

Thanks, that helps.

That Recon seems like it's going to be great.


----------



## ESCB Factory

I have little doubt the Recon will be a top contender in the shallow cat market. We shoot the first production Recon next week, and will post more pics & specific data as the first boats start hitting the water.


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Recon Mold*

Pics the mold building process.

Spraying Red Tooling Gel Coat
Hand Laying Skin Coat and Bulking up Mold
Print Blocker Core Mat
1/2" Balsa Core and Woven Cover
Fab, Weld & Attach Steel Cage
Pull, Flip, Trim
Machine Glaze & Wax (working on now)

Ready to shoot 1st Recon next week...


----------



## FishAfrica

Looks great Eric, how many molds are you going to build?


----------



## jeff.w

Thanks for all the updates. It really puts into perspective all the hard work that goes into building a boat from scratch. It's really amazing what you guys are capable of. Very impressive.


----------



## Blue Fury

jeff.w said:


> Thanks for all the updates. It really puts into perspective all the hard work that goes into building a boat from scratch. It's really amazing what you guys are capable of. Very impressive.


I couldn't of said it any better.


----------



## patwilson

I agree 101%.....



jeff.w said:


> Thanks for all the updates. It really puts into perspective all the hard work that goes into building a boat from scratch. It's really amazing what you guys are capable of. Very impressive.


----------



## JGW

whats new with the recon?


----------



## Rippin_drag

That boat is gonna be wicked. The bottom of the hull reminds me a little of that new JH Outlaw 230x.


----------



## ESCB Factory

We have (2) Recon hulls out of the mold, but had to move on to other boats till the Recon fuel tanks came in.

Now the tanks are here, we start back on the assembly of the first two hulls, and shoot another Recon in mold next week.

Our focus will be building Recon's in the weeks ahead.

SCB Factory


----------



## Whipray

Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## porkchoplc

bump


----------



## leadhead10

Still no updates? SCB the suspense is killing us!!


----------



## ESCB Factory

*SCB RECON - Build Up Pics*

SCB's 100th boat!

The SCB RECON...Here to domin8 the Ultra Shallow Water Game.


----------



## Biloxi24yf

Congratulation on the 100 th boat there Eric! You are a master at your craft. I am about ready to come see you. Hopefully we can get the ball rolling on a 25 stingray for me.


----------



## ESCB Factory

...


----------



## Spots and Dots

Is that the one getting rigged w a Verado?


----------



## Blue Fury

Such a beautiful boat! My time will come!


----------



## Navi

**** thats nice.. my piggy bank needs to grow...


----------



## Cajun76

I think I'll go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Rippin_drag

Turned out awesome. What is the length, width, and HP rating?


----------



## Rippin_drag

Nevermind, found the specs on page 1


----------



## Majekster

*Sweet*

Awesome looking boat - can't wait to see some performance pics/vids! :cheers:


----------



## Foxtrot704

Very nice!



Majekster said:


> Awesome looking boat - can't wait to see some performance pics/vids! :cheers:


Majekster...you put one on order yet, lol!!!


----------



## kenny

Maybe it's just the perspective in the photo, but the console looks pretty far up. Reminds me of the old Gulfcoast with the forward helm.


----------



## patwilson

Any updates on this dream boat?


----------



## sleepersilverado

Aluminum fuel tanks? Are they coated in side or just bare? Trying to decide whether to build an aluminum or stainless tank


----------



## mirage98

This has to be close by now.....


----------



## patwilson

Hey Eric, is this boat finished? Sure would like to see more pics and videos with performance numbers....


----------



## pipeliner345

patwilson said:


> Hey Eric, is this boat finished? Sure would like to see more pics and videos with performance numbers....


Me too pat!....looks like its gonna be a good'un!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leadhead10

I am also pretty interested in this since I am hopefully about a year out from getting a new boat!!


----------



## mirage98

The natives are getting restless!


----------



## ESCB Factory

SCB Recon: Skinny - Smooth - Handling - Efficient - Fast - Nasty.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

kenny said:


> Maybe it's just the perspective in the photo, but the console looks pretty far up. Reminds me of the old Gulfcoast with the forward helm.


I like the console forward design.. It's kinda awkward to ask a larger person sitting towards the back of the boat move to the front so you can get outta a shallow spot.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

Blue Fury said:


> Such a beautiful boat! My time will come!


X2
x

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

I was sitting next to you at the red light in Hitchcock. That rig looks sweeet


----------



## mirage98

Got numbers?


----------



## LBS

*Fa real?*



scb factory said:


> SCB Recon: Skinny - Smooth - Handling - Efficient - Fast - Nasty.


Thats just bein a tease!


----------



## Rippin_drag

Gonna be a bad mamba jamba fo sho.


----------

